# Just tried some bath bombs



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well my first try at bath bombs not sure I like doing these, at least with the recipe I used as too small a batch for the amount of work. they of course are not dry yet so will have to see how they come out. However used Rasberry /Choc/truffel FO and I don't smell any choc just the rasberry but that may change too once they are dry and used in the tub.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

Cool Sondra  Let us know homw long they last!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I would love to try these. What did you use for a mold?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I used some little socker and basket balls that are two pieced then left over went into two little old candy molds. Love the candy molds tho are tiny. the balls are kinda hard to get apart, but have only tried one. put them all in the freezer last night and today they go in the oven at 100 -150 for 45 min so still in process. Also made some bath cookies last night haven't tried any of them of course


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I have to make fifteen on my half pound bath bombs today. I've tried the oven thing and it was just not good. I hope it works for you. What was your reasoning for oven and freezer use?

I use a meatballer for 2.5 oz bombs and a ornament - the kind that divides in half so you can fill it - for the big ones. be sure to tap them a bit after you fill them and they will release better.


Bethany


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I've heard people use ornaments but I wasn't sure what they meant. I know they used to sell 'empty' ones at craft stores to fill with your own decor but didn't know if they did that anymore. So, is that what you are referring to?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well Bethany that is just what the recipe I had called for but the oven was a total bomb for sure. first off I have near perfect little balls looked great put in the oven and my low ended up abt 250 degrees Thats what I get for tring something new in an old/new oven that I hadn't checked out. So they puffed up and nearly exploded in the oven now look hideous .


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

I bet they'll still work Sondra. Now you have an excuse to keep them and use them yourself. 

Sara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

YEP but was gona be part of my holiday swap Oh well off on a new adventure or try again :lol


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sondra with our humidity bath bombs were something I used to buy for my table at Christmas time, they crumbled, they fell apart, they never dried  I hated my attempts at them. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

:/ umm food for thought can't make divinity down here either like I could in NE


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes, I read a recipe that did the oven thing too and I had a similar experience to yours - they do work so you can use them - it's a tough job but SOMEONE has to use all those ugly bombs.

Here in NW WA we do not have the humidity you do I guess (though with all the rain I do not get that!). My biggest issue in learning to do bath bombs was having them crack!

Bethany


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well these looked so perfect until put in the oven :groan :tearhair :shocked :duh


----------

